# 2 grnd stakes



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

DSA=Department of State Architect, school stuff.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> I can run a lot of rods for the 4-digit price of a test


So that was a fluke of,........ nevermind. :jester: I see I did misunderstand.

* Pun intended


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

boman47k said:


> So that was a fluke of,........ nevermind. :jester: * Pun intended


:clap::thumbup:

My EC sends a guy for a service call when I need a test done. Owner/GC pays for the test.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

This post does reminds me, I have one house that I don't think even has a grnd rod. It does have a smaller grnd going the pipes under the house. Before I bought it, HUD or some community type program did about $20,000 in work on the house. I think the contractor whoo-dooed someone. I swear I think there was some fraud commited. This was over 25 years ago, no way that much work was done on it. I didn't give much more than that for it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

*how to test for 25ohm rule*

i do handyman work - mostly painting, odd jobs, and light carpentry, but i have an interest in electrical work. my house has one 8' grounding rod and so does my detached garage. how does one test the resistance to see if it meets the 25ohm mark? i'm more curious than anything else.
thanks.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> i do handyman work - mostly painting, odd jobs, and light carpentry, but i have an interest in electrical work. my house has one 8' grounding rod and so does my detached garage. how does one test the resistance to see if it meets the 25ohm mark? i'm more curious than anything else.
> thanks.


I think if you Google 3-point ground test, that should probably get you at least several dozen links on the subject to mull over.


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

If I remember the math right 25 ohms of resistance should blow a 3-amp fuse so save your money on the Fluke tester and hook up a fluorescent fuseholder with a 3-amp fuse to 120-volts and touch the rod. If it blows you have at least 25 ohms of resistance to ground! If it doesn't drive another rod!

Here in Florida we are right at sea level and a 10' rod is into the water table, but they still require 2 rods be driven. The exception is in new construction where you are now required to tie to the building steel some municipalities will allow 1 rod. I still drive 2, some habits are hard to break!


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> As 480 stated places like here require 2 ground rods with continuous loop for a sub panel unless you run 4-wire. 99% of the time i install the ground rods.


4 wire sub panels to unattached structures still require the rod or rods. 



boman47k said:


> Where is the decimal???
> 
> Oh! And do I understand these rods are to be looped or connected to one another?


Rods must be driven and connected within 6' of each other.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> 4 wire sub panels to unattached structures still require the rod or rods.
> 
> 
> 
> Rods must be driven and connected within 6' of each other.



This may vary on where you are. The Inspector and the POCO here have stated that using 4-wire with ground rods is a waste and my inspector wont even sign off on it. Here they require at least 6' apart for ground rods and the inspector often checks it with a tape measure.


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> This may vary on where you are. The Inspector and the POCO here have stated that using 4-wire with ground rods is a waste and my inspector wont even sign off on it. Here they require at least 6' apart for ground rods and the inspector often checks it with a tape measure.


You can call the inspector on both points as they both are NEC requirements. 
POCO is not concerned with feeders and has no jurisdiction in this case. Their responsibility ends at the service meter or lateral. Besides, they are mostly installers and have no understanding nor do they care or follow the NEC. They make their own rules, you cannot. 

*250.32 Buildings or Structures Supplied by Feeder(s) or
Branch Circuit(s).*
(A) Grounding Electrode. Building(s) or structure(s) supplied
by feeder(s) or branch circuit(s) shall have a grounding
electrode or grounding electrode system installed in
accordance with 250.50. The grounding electrode conductor(
s) shall be connected in accordance with 250.32(B) or
(C). Where there is no existing grounding electrode, the
grounding electrode(s) required in 250.50 shall be installed.

A single circuit or MWBC is the only exception.
Ground rods are not for grounding and the presence of the equipment ground does not make a difference. 

*250.53 Grounding Electrode System Installation.
*
(B) Electrode Spacing. Where more than one of the electrodes
of the type specified in 250.52(A)(5) or (A)(6) are
used, each electrode of one grounding system (including
that used for air terminals) shall not be less than 1.83 m
(6 ft) from any other electrode of another grounding system.
Two or more grounding electrodes that are effectively
bonded together shall be considered a single grounding
electrode system.


----------

